# What's up?



## babetoo (Feb 21, 2008)

some of my most recent posts are not there. would u know why?one was weather and body, the other robert irvine.also smileys still not working. have tried loging out and re logging in.helpbabe


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

Babetoo, click on your name in the first post and select the "view more posts" option from the drop down menu.

I'll check on your smileys.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Babetoo, click on your name in the first post and select the "view more posts" option from the drop down menu.
> 
> I'll check on your smileys.


 
the posts are still not there. have u found out why?

babe


----------

